# tenir lieu de



## steiner

No sé lo que es. 

Et ce manque de confiance [des élèves en soi-mêmes] se traduit par une impatience extrême, un désir que le moindre effort, tout de suite, soit récompensé tant il requiert de prendre sur soi, de se risquer au-delà des certitudes négatives qui habitent la plupart quant à leurs chances  de réussir *et qui leur tiennent lieu de lucidité.* 

En el diccionario pone que _tenir lieu de_ significa "servir de", "hacer las veces de"


----------



## Gévy

Bufffff... Vaya textos, Steiner, jajaja...

Tenir lieu de : servir de/hacer las veces de. Sí es esta la idea.

Las certezas negativas, el fatalismo (las pocas posibilidades de lograr algún éxito en sus estudios) las consideran como lucidez: piensan ser lúcidos viendo las cosas como imposibles. Así que el fatalismo para ellos sólo es lucidez.

"Para qué estudiar si de todas formas sacaremos un suspenso." Esta sería una frase típica que ilustra el concepto.

No sé si te ayuda en algo y si no te estaré líando más... 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## steiner

Muchas Gracias, Gévy, claro que me sirve, y mucho. No he pensado aún en una traducción definitiva, pero al menos ahora sé qué quiere decir la frase, que es lo más difícil.


----------



## Sherbrooke62

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola ¿ Podría alguien echarme un cable con esta expresión? “en tenant lieu”. Se trata de un texto legal y este es el contexto:

Que tous les règlements et résolutions adoptés ainsi que tous les actes posés par les administrateurs et dirigeants de la Société depuis la dernière assemblée annuelle des actionnaires ou depuis la signature de la dernière résolution écrite EN TENANT LIEU et non approuvés ou confirmés à la date de la signature de la présente soient approuvés et confirmés.

Yo lo he traducido de la manera siguiente:

Que todos los reglamentos y resoluciones adoptadas así como todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por los administradores y dirigentes de la Sociedad desde la última asamblea anual de accionistas o desde la firma de la última resolución escrita XXXXXXXX y sin aprobar o confirmar en la fecha de la firma de la presente, sean aprobadas y confirmadas.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sherbrooke:

facture ou document en tenant lieu :
factura o documento que produzca sus efectos 

Fuente: IATE (Dicccionario de la U.E.)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sherbrooke62

Merci infiniment Gévy. J’étais dans l’impasse avec cette p... de phrase.

Bisous également,

Raphaël


----------



## comiamon

Nueva pregunta
​ 
La frase completa:

"Ici, l'absence de vivants leur tient lieu de respect."


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola comiamon y bienvenido/a al foro.
Una de las normas importantes de este foro, es que nos propongas primero tu traducción.

habitualmente, "tenir lieu de" = hacer las veces de/servir de.


----------



## comiamon

Hola Tina, gracias por tu Post. Sí, esta es la traducción que conocía, pero no acababa de funcionarme bien!


----------



## Trama

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Es el encabezamiento de un acta de nacimiento. "TENANT LIEU D'ACTE DE NAISSANCE".  No entiendo "tenant lieu", lo que aporta el forum en otro post: "para los efectos" creo que valdría, pero  ¿como sería correcto? ¿" A efectos de Acta de nacimiento"?
gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu propuesta "*A efectos de Acta de nacimiento*" me parece bien.


----------



## Yolita

Hola Trama:

En calidad / A título de acta de nacimiento
Con los efectos de ...
A efectos de acta de nacimiento sigue pareciendo la mejor propuesta ¿no?


----------



## ausencia

Dans ce cas là, "Tenant-lieu" veut dire "représentant", qui le représente, qui parle ou agit en son nom


----------



## shreck2

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola!! Sigo con mi "certificar de cession d'un véhicule"... me aparece esta frase:

_Le renvoi de la carte grise à la prèfecture avec le coupon renseignée tient lieu de déclaration_.

Creo que la idea es que, una vez que se ha enviado a la jefatura el cupón, este se convierte en declaración, pero me suena muy forzada la frase...
De momento lo he dejado como:

·El envío del certificado de matriculación a la jefatura junto con el cupón acredita la declaración 

Otra opción que se me ocurre (pero un poco informal...) sería:

·   El envío del certificado de matriculación a la jefatura junto con el cupón hace las veces de declaración 



¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Es la opción en azul.

"tenir lieu de" = hacer las veces de/servir de....

El envío de la "carta gris" a la prefectura con el cupón separable sirve/hace las veces de declaración.
Lo que indican es que no hay que realizar ningún trámite más.


----------



## shreck2

Gracias, Tina!!


----------



## migratrice

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola, a todos :

Busco esta expresión, en el siguiente contexto:

Flaubert écrit à sa mère avec le sentiment profond que l’artiste est une sorte de monstre étrange, extérieur à la nature et à la vie ordinaire. « Or (c’est la conclusion) je suis résigné à vivre comme j’ai vécu, seul, avec ma foule de grands hommes qui me tiennent lieu de cercle, avec ma peau d’ours, étant un ours moi-même. »


« Or (c’est la conclusion) je suis résigné à vivre comme j’ai vécu, seul, avec ma foule de grands hommes qui me tiennent lieu de cercle, avec ma peau d’ours, étant un ours moi-même. » 
Ahora bien (concluyendo) estoy resignado a vivir como he vivido, solo, con mi multitud de grandes hombres *¿que me hacen corro?*,con mi piel de oso, siendo yo un oso.»

Muchas gracias.

Saludos cordiales.
migratrice


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Es la expresión "tenir lieu" = hacer las veces de/servir de....

Pienso que es más bien "*que me sirven de círculo*".


----------



## migratrice

Tú propuesta me parece mejor que la que yo tenía. 


Muchas gracias, Tina.


Saludos.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Te propongo:

Que me hacen compañía
Que me sirven de compañía
Que me rodean (para mantener la imagen del círculo)

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bone nuit,

Entiendo aquí _cercle_ como:
- ateneo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## migratrice

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias, *camargo y Cintia&Martine.* Estoy de acuerdo en mantener la idea de círculo. Ignoro cómo introducir el «ateneo», a modo de círculo literario;  con lo que ¡sigo dando vueltas…! 

Saludos.
migratrice


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

- que me sirven de ateneo (así de simple )
Francamente si leo en español _que me sirven de círculo_ sin otro calificativo (literario/científico/de sabios) no lo entendería sin pasar por la acepción francesa.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## camargo

Hola

_Francamente si leo en español que me sirven de círculo sin otro calificativo (literario/científico/de sabios) no lo entendería sin pasar por la acepción francesa._
Yo tampoco. 

Una posibilidad podría ser agregar "literario" a círculo.
Personalmente, ateneo no es una palabra que me de la idea de cercle (litteraire). Cenáculo o tertulia, un poco más. Pero son opiniones personales, nada más.

Se me acaba de ocurrir otra cosa, es un truco, pero quizás:
"que me sirven de contertulios"

Saludos


----------



## migratrice

Muchas gracias, *Cintia* y *Camargo*. Traducir es elegir... Es apasionante ver vuestros puntos de vista. 

Como comenté en mi primer mensaje, llevaba bastante tiempo acudiendo a *WordReference,* donde encontré soluciones sumamente acertadas. Pero no había imaginado esta inmediatez en las respuestas. Sois muy generosos. Mil gracias.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## karmka

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola:

He visto que ya han traducido esta expresión antes, pero no sé cómo aplicarla en esta oración.

Chloé es una mujer que sufrió mucho en su juventud, después se casó con Hal y se sentía segura a su lado, sin embargo él sufrió un derrame cerebral y ella lo abandonó. Aquí no entiendo el significado de la expresión tiendrait lieu.

Elle avait cru que son mari lui *tiendrait lieu* de chez-soi. Et l'attaque cérébrale de Hal avait confirmé ses pires terreurs: que la vie n'était que sales mouvants, espoir bafoués et trahisons brutales; que chaque lieu qu'elle tentait d'habiter se muerait en maison de cauchemar ou de foir, aux planchers qui glissent et se dérobent sous vos pieds...

Ella había creído que su marido le ????? de su casa.

Espero que este contexto sea suficiente. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- le serviría de hogar

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Wendkuni

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​

*je tiens lieu de tout autre homme* 

J'ai besoin de la                          traduction à l'espagnol


:::Nouveau message::::
Merci .Voilà le texte que je suis en train de traduire:
Nous avons été écoutés avant même que de parler. Entre nos oreilles et notre voix, il y a toujours déjà d’autres voix et d’autres écoutes. L’hospitalité de l’écoute a donc quelque chose de banal, au sens où l’on parlait autrefois d’un four banal, c’est à dire de commun. C’est dans un espace commun, mieux, c’est dans ce qui fonde toute communauté possible que nous accueillons l’autre. Dans l’écoute véritable, *je tiens lieu de tout autre homme*, et aussi bien nul n’ignore qu’il n’y a pas d’attention sans une sorte d’effacement. 

Wendkuni


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ocupo el lugar de cualquier otro

Attendez d'autres idées.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Wendkuni

Merci beaucoup.
Je crois que cela va bien dans le contexte.
Bonne nuit aà toi aussi


----------



## daefmon

Hola a todos/as.

Soy nuevo por aquí, pero os leo cada vez que me surge una duda gramatical siéndome este foro de inmensa ayuda. El caso es que la duda de hoy no logro resolverla, os la cuento por si pudierais echarme una mano:

«La manie de se singulariser lui *tient lieu de* philosophie».

_La manía de singularizarse *le sirve de / hace de *filosofía.

_Tal traducción no me encaja en absoluto. Por si os sirve el contexto: Habla del pseudo-sabio que se cree centro del universo, superior al resto; de ahí lo de _singularizarse_, de destacar sobre el resto de los hombres, de diferenciarse de ellos. 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jprr

Bienvenido por acá.
... le vale de ?
Tiene la manía ... como / por toda filosofía.


----------



## Paquita

La idea es: su única filosofía... a falta de tener una filosofía de verdad, se contentaba con esta manía


----------



## daefmon

Gracias jprr y Paquit& por vuestra ayuda. Efectivamente creo que la traducción de _servirle de..._ hace referencia a la idea de ser su única filosofía. Gracias por sacarme del embrollo. Saludos.


----------

